# Ms. Pinky (Zapper)



## Dali (Nov 24, 2019)

It worked !

After being stupid once again and messed with LED connections it was still not producing sounds. As usual, got depressed, re-checked everything visually then removed the circuit from enclosure to "touch parts" and see if I could at least make it buzz... Then playing with one of the input wire to the switch (long white one in my picture) I finally heard something. I replace that wire and voilà !

The pedal is way more quiet than modern Triskelion. Way less gain than expected. But it still sounds like those 73-74 Zappa records so I'm happy.


----------



## Dali (Nov 24, 2019)

Few sounds from it. I'm posting these only because my friends ask me for sound so why not share if it's a bit useful to the fantastic people here...


----------



## Barry (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks and sounds good!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 24, 2019)

Definitely got the FZ sound going.  And that glowing pink Tayda box!  I need my sunglasses...


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 25, 2019)

Love that song, and love the sound! Great work Dali!


----------



## Dali (Mar 3, 2020)

With visual 3 months later...


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 3, 2020)

Dali said:


> With visual 3 months later...
> 
> View attachment 3340



Hmm wonder where that name comes from?


----------



## Dali (Mar 4, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Hmm wonder where that name comes from?


I don't know, but it was 69,95$


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 4, 2020)

Dali said:


> I don't know, but it was 69,95$



Give 'er a try.


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks great Dali !

Mike


----------



## mywmyw (Mar 5, 2020)

u gonna throw a little switch on her battery pack?


----------

